# srm450v3 srm450 v3 -- anyone tried them yet?



## jkowtko (Jun 13, 2014)

Has anyone tried the new SRM450 v3 that just came out? 

I have a pair of the v1s, Italian I suspect because I really like the way they sound and have enjoyed using them for my gigs for many years -- loud, clear, and not harsh (at least for the volumes I am playing them at). These speakers are closing in on 10 years old and for $499 each I would be up for a new (and lighter) pair ... as long as they still sound decent. That plus I wouldn't mind the additional amp features.

I've seen enough complaints about the poor audio quality of the v2s ... hoping the v3s will be better. 

Thanks. John


----------



## Footer (Jun 13, 2014)

Might be time to step up to a QSC K12.... Otherwise get a demo before you buy. I have never been impressed my Mackie boxes. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Les (Jun 14, 2014)

The RCF Art 312a's seem like a good value. I own a pair and they were still made in Italy when I bought my MKIII's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkowtko (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for the opinions on other mfgs ... yes I also think QSC K12 is very nice and have heard good things about the 312a. 

However I am happy with and used to the sound of my Mackie's, and am only interested in replacing them with new ones before these wear out with age. I already have $70 speaker cases for them that I would like to reuse if possible. And I would also like to lose 12 lbs per speaker if I can (I'm not getting any younger.)

It's sounding like nobody out there owns a pair of V3s ...

Thanks. John


----------



## Footer (Jun 14, 2014)

jkowtko said:


> Thanks for the opinions on other mfgs ... yes I also think QSC K12 is very nice and have heard good things about the 312a.
> 
> However I am happy with and used to the sound of my Mackie's, and am only interested in replacing them with new ones before these wear out with age. I already have $70 speaker cases for them that I would like to reuse if possible. And I would also like to lose 12 lbs per speaker if I can (I'm not getting any younger.)
> 
> ...


Might want to give a shout over to Gearslutz, you might get a better response over there. There are more pro-sumer types over there.


----------



## jkowtko (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks -- I've got a thread in over there as well.

Of course, now that I've taken a look around, it looks like I can pick up refurb K12s in the $600 range. For only $100 more I think it's worth getting the K12s over a new pair of SRM450s. They're a much cleaner, professional looking speaker as well.


----------



## Footer (Jun 15, 2014)

jkowtko said:


> Thanks -- I've got a thread in over there as well.
> 
> Of course, now that I've taken a look around, it looks like I can pick up refurb K12s in the $600 range. For only $100 more I think it's worth getting the K12s over a new pair of SRM450s. They're a much cleaner, professional looking speaker as well.


Good choice. Qsc rules this market level. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd check out the Yamaha boxes.


----------



## Isidro.music (Oct 24, 2014)

jkowtko said:


> Has anyone tried the new SRM450 v3 that just came out?
> 
> I have a pair of the v1s, Italian I suspect because I really like the way they sound and have enjoyed using them for my gigs for many years -- loud, clear, and not harsh (at least for the volumes I am playing them at). These speakers are closing in on 10 years old and for $499 each I would be up for a new (and lighter) pair ... as long as they still sound decent. That plus I wouldn't mind the additional amp features.
> 
> ...







Have you heard anything about the v3? At the venue that I work we use the black v2's and they have held up really well for two years (0 problems) and they sound great far and close as monitors. We also have two of the blue v2's and both of those blew capacitors under non-strenuous conditions. If they fixed these problems for the v3's I will probably buy a pair, their CHEAP and I love the bubbly hard plastic. Are they more reliable than before?


----------

